# New B & S test dial indicator to finalise the buck chuck adjustments



## ome (Oct 23, 2013)

Hi Guys,
I have some pics of what the indicator came with and what i bought as extras; one mag base with dovetail female and a small mag that i am not going to use at this time..
VERY SENSITIVE, even when i turn the chuck, it moves the needle 2-4 lines  
the low end is about 13 lines past the o
i put about 12-16 lines as a load and then i zeroed it out
do I have the indicator set up correctly so i can adjust this 3 jaw " adjust tru" buck chuck.  How much of a load do i need for an operation like this.  Here are the pics:
	

		
			
		

		
	







Thanks for any help, and I really need some guidance.  jon


----------



## ScrapMetal (Oct 23, 2013)

When you are using a test indicator, the little "arm" should be placed so that it is as close to parallel with the surface being tested as possible. Like this:





This is to avoid something called "cosine error".  Here's a little write-up on what that is all about: http://www.cncexpo.com/IndCosine.aspx

-Ron


----------



## Harvey Melvin Richards (Oct 23, 2013)

ScrapMetal said:


> When you are using a test indicator, the little "arm" should be placed so that it is as close to *parallel with the surface being tested as possible*. Like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



True, unless you are using an Interapid (or the rebadged B&S version of an Interapid), then it's 12°.

http://longislandindicator.com/p23.html


----------



## eightball (Oct 23, 2013)

I have 2 of those and i love em. I had a last word and gave it away. They make a round rod with a swivel on the end that fits them. I use it almost exclusively with mine, more than any other accessory, i suggest you get one.


----------



## ome (Oct 23, 2013)

I am a little confused as to the values of each line on this indicator, can anyone clear that up for me?
I am going to try and setup the indicator on the tool post area
thanks
jon


----------



## Chuck K (Oct 23, 2013)

Nice indicator.  Each hash mark is .0005.  Very touchy.  I use a cheap .001 indicator to get close and then finish with one like yours.

Chuck


----------



## ome (Oct 23, 2013)

Chuck K said:


> Nice indicator.  Each hash mark is .0005.  Very touchy.  I use a cheap .001 indicator to get close and then finish with one like yours.
> 
> Chuck


Thanks, yes very touchy, when on magnetic base setup if i put pressure on chuck while indicator is on test bar, it will move the needle 5-8 lines
so each line is one half a thousandth of an inch?

thanks
jon


----------



## Harvey Melvin Richards (Oct 23, 2013)

ome said:


> Thanks, yes very touchy, when on magnetic base setup if i put pressure on chuck while indicator is on test bar, it will move the needle 5-8 lines
> so each line is one half a thousandth of an inch?
> 
> thanks
> jon



Yes, each line is 1/2 of 1 thousandth, or 0.0005. The numbers read in thousandths, so 15 thousandths for a full dial revolution.


----------



## Richard King (Oct 23, 2013)

Like the guys said only use it on a side ways set up on the top and bottom of the ball.  It does not measure or move up or down like you have it set up.   It won't work on the side of the ball either.  If you have not noticed yet the stem will move toward the dial and away from it.  They say 12 deg for reference to a know standard  gage.   If I was you, use a .001" plunger type indicator ith at least 1/4 " travel when dialing in the part in the lathe.  Less headache.  That indicator is not designed to be used that way you have it mounted in your picture..   I have a Best Test indicator .0005" too,  I use to check with and will have the stem  off set from 12 deg as I am using it as a compariter. To measure one spot to another on ways and not to a blue print specific size.     Rich
PS:  can someone show him a better picture of a plunger type indicator please as I can't for a few days.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Oct 23, 2013)

The B&S is not a plunger type gage. Your position needs to be moved 90 degrees so that the stylus can move up and down, not in and out. Look at the setup Scrapmetal gave you in his post, that is the correct way. Yes, they are sensitive. That is why we use them to do what you are doing. You will quickly learn that the slightest turn will show up on the dial. It takes practice but is very rewarding in the end. Good luck and have fun. We will be here to guide you further if need be.

 "Billy G"


----------



## ome (Oct 23, 2013)

Bill Gruby said:


> The B&S is not a plunger type gage. Your position needs to be moved 90 degrees so that the stylus can move up and down, not in and out. Look at the setup Scrapmetal gave you in his post, that is the correct way. Yes, they are sensitive. That is why we use them to do what you are doing. You will quickly learn that the slightest turn will show up on the dial. It takes practice but is very rewarding in the end. Good luck and have fun. We will be here to guide you further if need be.
> 
> "Billy G"


Thanks Bill,
I will adjust like scrapmetal shows in pic.  Am i better off mounting it with the rect bar it came with and the swivel mount in the tool holder of my QC 
thanks,
jon


----------



## Bill Gruby (Oct 24, 2013)

ome said:


> Thanks Bill,
> I will adjust like scrapmetal shows in pic.  Am i better off mounting it with the rect bar it came with and the swivel mount in the tool holder of my QC
> thanks,
> jon




 That is a matter of personal preference. Try both ways and choose which is best for you. I use a smaller Mag base.

 "Billy G"


----------



## ome (Oct 24, 2013)

Bill Gruby said:


> That is a matter of personal preference. Try both ways and choose which is best for you. I use a smaller Mag base.
> 
> "Billy G"


Hi Bill and everyone,
I spent some time setting up, that dovetail on the best test indicator, is a very tight fit on the adapter that it came with.  Could you please tell me if I am in the correct set up to tru up this buck adjust tru chuck.  It shows 3 lines to left of zero and 1 line to the rt. of the zero.  Originally with last word .001 indicator showed only one thousandth off.
Here are some pics:






Thanks,
Jon


----------



## Bill Gruby (Oct 24, 2013)

You are correct. You need to zero the movement of the indicator (turn the dial) till it reads equal on both sides off zero. Then start to bring it in to zero. If I understand you correctly you are nor at +/- .001.  Each line is .0005 .

 "Billy G"


----------



## ome (Oct 24, 2013)

Bill Gruby said:


> You are correct. You need to zero the movement of the indicator (turn the dial) till it reads equal on both sides off zero. Then start to bring it in to zero. If I understand you correctly you are nor at +/- .001.  Each line is .0005 .
> 
> "Billy G"


Thanks , but still not cleAr so i.  Am going to:


using the diaal on the indicator to zero out at low and high point

then i can try to adjust the screWs on chuck and turn in one direction till needle stays at zero. 

Then tighten bolts on chuck.
thNks
jon


----------



## Bill Gruby (Oct 24, 2013)

OK -- You say you are 3 lines to the plus side and one line to the minus. You need to turn the dial till you get 2 lines on either side of the zero. This will give you absolute zero. Now adjust the chuck till "0" is achieved. 

 "Billy G"


----------



## Richard King (Oct 24, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vsIaYm7g9nA


----------



## Bill Gruby (Oct 24, 2013)

He is trying to zero the 3 jaw chuck to the spindle, not the work to the chuck Richard.

 "Billy G"


----------



## ome (Oct 24, 2013)

Bill Gruby said:


> OK -- You say you are 3 lines to the plus side and one line to the minus. You need to turn the dial till you get 2 lines on either side of the zero. This will give you absolute zero. Now adjust the chuck till "0" is achieved.
> 
> "Billy G"


Thank you Bill, now i understand
i dont know why i thought to turn the dial to zero?
i do appreciate that tip, also it is much easier when indicator is set up in the QC tool holder. 
Jon


----------



## Bill Gruby (Oct 24, 2013)

It's a learning curve and you are making it smaller. Kudos to you. Your ability to wade thru the problem is commendable. Everything takes time.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Bill Gruby (Oct 24, 2013)

ome said:


> Thank you Bill, now i understand
> i dont know why i thought to turn the dial to zero?
> i do appreciate that tip, also it is much easier when indicator is set up in the QC tool holder.
> Jon




 LOL  You turned the dial to "0" because you are used to the other gage.  The DTI is different in that it utilizes both sides of "0". Hence - 0 + on the face. As I said, you are shortening the learning curve. Kudos'

 "Billy G"


----------



## ome (Oct 25, 2013)

Bill Gruby said:


> LOL  You turned the dial to "0" because you are used to the other gage.  The DTI is different in that it utilizes both sides of "0". Hence - 0 + on the face. As I said, you are shortening the learning curve. Kudos'
> 
> "Billy G"


Thank you so much, I really appreciate the positive feedback.  

Jon


----------



## Bill Gruby (Oct 25, 2013)

This is what we do friend, no less. You made it easy to help. You were precise and to the point. Glad things worked out for you.

 "Billy G"


----------



## awander (Oct 25, 2013)

Just one thing-there is no need to use the "zero" on the dial, except that maybe it is easier to remember.

What you are really trying to do is make it so the needle does not move as you rotate the chuck-if it does not move, or moves just a tiny bit, it doesn't matter what number or position on the dial it is at(or centered on). (that's assuming the indicator is not at one of it's extremes, where motion might not be registered)


----------



## Bill Gruby (Oct 25, 2013)

A "DTI" is different in the respect that the "0" is your friend. By using it you see easier how much you need to move. + .002, 0,  -.002  This tells you that you need to move .002 to get to absolute "0". You are correct though, after you have used a "DTI" for a while the "0" is not needed. It becomes a matter of preference then. He is new to using this type of gage. It is better, IMHO, for him to learn to center on the zero. 40 years in the trade and I still use it. 

 "Billy G"


----------



## ome (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi Bill and everyone,
finally got to .0005 , and tightened down chuck bolts. 

Thanks everyone for being patient and supportive. 
Thanks again,
jon


----------



## DAN_IN_MN (Oct 26, 2013)

ome said:


> Hi Bill and everyone,
> finally got to .0005 , and tightened down chuck bolts.
> 
> Thanks everyone for being patient and supportive.
> ...




Jon

Congrats on getting it under .001!

Have you put a indicator on the lathe spindle without a chuck to see how true it runs?  I'm not an expert just a wild thought.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Oct 26, 2013)

Ahhhhhhh --- the sound of success. You done good. It only gets easier from here. Congratulations.

 "Billy G"


----------

